
I did a study of white supremacist channels on YouTube. All of them still up - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/chick_in_kiev/status/1136444280602595328
======
aphextim
I find it disingenuous how the "study" lists Jesse Lee Peterson as a "white
supremacist".

Jesse Lee Peterson is a black, conservative christian radio host.

Not saying I believe/care for his views but let's all calm down with the
flinging of labels such as Nazi, Racist, White Supremacist at everyone who has
a differing opinion (IMO).

